# Hello from Texas! Beginner at archery



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Your best bet is to find an older used bow. You are going to be hard-pressed to find a complete set-up in that price range...but it's not impossible.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Perryg. Have fun here.


----------



## Perryg (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, haha. Usually when I join a new forum everyone's like "GTFO NOOB." The warm welcome is much appreciated


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the board, neighbor. 

There are a few good shops up around your neck of the woods. I would suggest getting by one and talk to them some and shoot some of what they have on hand. Also try out different releases while there as well. This way you will at least get measured for your draw lenght, get an idea of what you might want, and possibly pick up a decent release. 

Thing is there are shops, and then there are SHOPS. You want to find the latter, where they treat you like a customer, and not some dipwad that is wasting their time. 

Also the GM in Corsicana has a decent number of good starter bows if you wanted to head down and shoot some of them as well. 

I am not the most knowledgeable fellow here by any means, but I will do what I can, if you need help with something give me a holler.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

